# sex drive



## DP boy (Mar 20, 2012)

im 19 years old and ive had deprsonlization for about 10 months ive made worlds of progress and am very thankfully for it. Though I am not recoverd yet when dp first hit it was living hell beyond anything i could of imagiined i had zero sex drive and was so numb i barley had any sensation durning sex. 
Though it has gotten much much better i feel like im fully functioning and i have little bed room anxiety. Though i still dont feel 100 percent. I used to wake up to morning wood every morning. Now there very far and in between. i dont think i have low testosterone beacuse i have gained nearly 20 pounds of muscle durning my time depersonlized pretty much all ive been doing is working out. I just feel as if i dont have a problem getting an erection but i have a problem sustaining them . For the guys is this normal with dp ive also been on klonopin a few times a week coulkd this be having an effect.


----------



## Midnight (Jul 16, 2011)

its pretty grim having to talk about this on the internet... but to be honest with you, I haven't woken up with a proper erection ever since DP kicked in, so that's nearly 2 years. I haven't even taken medication.. So yeah I'd say it's a pretty standard part of it.


----------



## DP boy (Mar 20, 2012)

it might be low dopimine working out defintely helps along with taking zinc ive been performing alot better latley


----------



## DP boy (Mar 20, 2012)

as amatter of fact im willing to bet its low dopimine cuz i know my testestrone is decent


----------



## DP boy (Mar 20, 2012)

and its not grim brother at least theres nothing physically wrong with are peckers lol its just in our head. there was a time a few weeks ago when i went to the movies with this dime piece we started making out and i got a great sponatious erection usuallyll have to get it up manually before sex since dp at least.	I think its just also harder to become aroused when your disingaged from the world


----------



## Jayden (Feb 9, 2011)

Congratz on your progress working out dude. I've been working out 4 days a week. Couple questions, how much zinc do you take? Do you take a prework out supplement? I want to take a prework out but I am scared of taking stimulants.

For the sex drive, I find that I am horny a lot lol. But when I have sex i don't feel it is as good as it should be. Although I lost my virginity after I got DP so I don't know what it feels like to have sex with out DP.


----------



## DP boy (Mar 20, 2012)

umm well to my shame im still addicted to caffine i have been since before dp but ive managed to cut back to only 1 or 2 cups of coffe a day. as far as prework outs go i would stay awayfrom jacked 3d or any of the really instense ones there are some ones tht are more on the natrual side with just a little caffine for the boast and the rest herbs those shouldnt cause a problem unless ur anxiety is very bad. Zinc should be taken before bed on workout days it helps raise test when you sleep. And back to the issue i really think when dp goes all these pesky problems will follow


----------



## DP boy (Mar 20, 2012)

and i take ZMA you can buy it at any gnc its zinc magnisuem and fenugreek I think there about 10 milligrams of zinc in there


----------



## Haumea (Jul 11, 2009)

"I just feel as if i dont have a problem getting an erection but i have a problem sustaining them ."

That makes sense. If depersonalization is the lack or opposite of mindfulness, that would be the expected result of such a state.


----------



## DarkMatter (Nov 18, 2011)

Yeah it makes sense cause dp/dr mentally ways you down and gives you anxiety which can cause that to happen.


----------

